# Mod



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ooooh, Iâ€™m so excited! I got DW a great Christmas present and it arrived yesterday. Itâ€™s a remote start and since itâ€™s going to be so warm today, Iâ€™ll spend as much time as I need to install it.

As weâ€™re getting older itâ€™s getting more difficult for DW to get up in the morning and go out into the snow, ice, sleet and all the stuff that winter brings to start the engine. Now, with just the touch of a button, sheâ€™ll be able to stay warm and toasty in bed and start that baby up. Yessir, it will bring great comfort to me knowing that my dear, sweet wife will be able to stay comfy in bed and not have to brave the elements that are starting to cause her aches and pains.

It always made me sad to see her come back in, ice and sleet hanging and dripping from her hair as she started the coffee pot and my breakfast - so much so that I had to roll over so I didnâ€™t see her. I donâ€™t know what it is but it made me feel a little . . . . I donâ€™t know . . . . . (funny? weird? guilty? Nah, not guilty) - I guess I just canâ€™t explain the feeling I had when I watched her warm her hands against the candle on the counter.

Now, sheâ€™ll be able to start that generator from inside the camper. Why she can even set up the coffee pot the night before and it will start as soon as she starts the generator. The only thing sheâ€™ll have to do is make my eggs, bacon and toast. I may even get up and put the DVD in the player so she doesnâ€™t have to. Why, Iâ€™m so excited about this remote start that I may let her crawl back into bed for five minutes before she does the dishes.

Sometimes my love and generosity amazes me. Now, all I have to do is decide whether to just wrap the remote and put that under the tree, or wrap up the generator and put that under. The gen is almost two years old, so maybe Iâ€™ll just wrap the remote and put the gen under the window outside â€" then when she pushes the button sheâ€™ll hear it start up. WOW! I canâ€™t wait to see her face. This is gonna be the BEST Christmas ever.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WHAT A GUY

Your wife must really Love you









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice present Scott









Don


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

How does the remote start work? You're my kind of guy. I bought myself a new truck so my wife wouldn't have to hear me whine everytime we passed a 2500hd


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The remote start is for the generator when he winter camps


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You're so thoughtful Moosegut. I've got one word for you if you don't want to worry about cold and icey mornings and having to install the remote start -- *ARIZONA.*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> so much so that I had to roll over so I didnâ€™t see her. I donâ€™t know what it is but it made me feel a little . . . . I donâ€™t know . . . . . (funny? weird? guilty? Nah, not guilty) - I guess I just canâ€™t explain the feeling I had when I watched her warm her hands against the candle on the counter.


I know exactly where you are coming from Moose! It's a feeling of.... well.... It's kinda hard to explain actually... Frustration maybe? Could she pick up the pace just a smidge? Is that too much to ask?









Anyway, sounds like a great gift! I'm sure she will enjoy it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Ooooh, Iâ€™m so excited! I got DW a great Christmas present and it arrived yesterday.


As I read this first line all I could think was you got a new bucket









Congrats on the remote start.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Ooooh, Iâ€™m so excited! I got DW a great Christmas present and it arrived yesterday.


As I read this first line all I could think was you got a new bucket









Congrats on the remote start.

Bill.
[/quote]
Naaaaah. That's what she's getting me after she read this post.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Ooooh, Iâ€™m so excited! I got DW a great Christmas present and it arrived yesterday.


As I read this first line all I could think was you got a new bucket









Congrats on the remote start.

Bill.
[/quote]
Naaaaah. That's what she's getting me after she read this post.








[/quote]

You buckets go from New to USED faster then most.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Ooooh, Iâ€™m so excited! I got DW a great Christmas present and it arrived yesterday. Itâ€™s a remote start and since itâ€™s going to be so warm today, Iâ€™ll spend as much time as I need to install it.
> 
> As weâ€™re getting older itâ€™s getting more difficult for DW to get up in the morning and go out into the snow, ice, sleet and all the stuff that winter brings to start the engine. Now, with just the touch of a button, sheâ€™ll be able to stay warm and toasty in bed and start that baby up. Yessir, it will bring great comfort to me knowing that my dear, sweet wife will be able to stay comfy in bed and not have to brave the elements that are starting to cause her aches and pains.
> 
> ...


Ya Know, I've been giving it some thought







& I'm thinkin, maybe I don't want my DH hanging out w/ you to much. Your sweet & considerate ways just might rub off









Tami


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It's so good to see that love isn't dead. Of course YOU may be dead on Christmas day but that should detract from the fact that "It's the thought that counts!".

Reverie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Ya Know, I've been giving it some thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this from the woman who buys DH a generator for his birthday. Sure! When you buy it, it's romantic everyone tells you how sweet you are and what a great present you gave. I buy a generator remote and you jump all over me. I SAID I WOULD PUT THE DVD IN THE DVD PLAYER FOR HER, DIDN'T I?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL! Funny post!

It's so sad to think that other husbands will never be as kind and thoughtful as you are


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Great idea Moosegut. I asked DW if She (who must be obeyed) wanted a Remote Start.








She gave me that look,







mumbles something like ".. shoes were for.."









Then it hit me.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Ya Know, I've been giving it some thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this from the woman who buys DH a generator for his birthday. Sure! When you buy it, it's romantic everyone tells you how sweet you are and what a great present you gave. I buy a generator remote and you jump all over me. I SAID I WOULD PUT THE DVD IN THE DVD PLAYER FOR HER, DIDN'T I?








[/quote]


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is awesome.

But wait .... camping .... remote start for the generator. Am I missing something.

Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thor said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> But wait .... camping .... remote start for the generator. Am I missing something.
> 
> Thor


Maybe a remote starter for your generator?









Dan


----------



## john acy (Nov 5, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Ooooh, Iâ€™m so excited! I got DW a great Christmas present and it arrived yesterday. Itâ€™s a remote start and since itâ€™s going to be so warm today, Iâ€™ll spend as much time as I need to install it.
> 
> As weâ€™re getting older itâ€™s getting more difficult for DW to get up in the morning and go out into the snow, ice, sleet and all the stuff that winter brings to start the engine. Now, with just the touch of a button, sheâ€™ll be able to stay warm and toasty in bed and start that baby up. Yessir, it will bring great comfort to me knowing that my dear, sweet wife will be able to stay comfy in bed and not have to brave the elements that are starting to cause her aches and pains.
> 
> ...


don't sweat what those other guys say..they're mostprobly whipped anyway..u da man...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have a question about the remote start...

Does anyone know if this will work on the Honda 2000 or just the 3000 and up? What about 2 x 2000's in tandem?

I'm pretty sure I didn't see this accessory available for my single eu2000i









keeping fingers crossed,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I have a question about the remote start...
> 
> Does anyone know if this will work on the Honda 2000 or just the 3000 and up? What about 2 x 2000's in tandem?
> 
> ...


Dawn,

It only works on electric start generators, of which, the 2000 aint (even if you have two in parallel). Sorry.

Scott

P.S. It's not an available accessory for the 3000 either. I bought it after market.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well you've done it now, next she's going to want shoes - just wait and see.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I have a question about the remote start...
> 
> Does anyone know if this will work on the Honda 2000 or just the 3000 and up? What about 2 x 2000's in tandem?
> 
> ...


Dawn,

It only works on electric start generators, of which, the 2000 aint (even if you have two in parallel). Sorry.

Scott

P.S. It's not an available accessory for the 3000 either. I bought it after market.
[/quote]

Hi Scott, thanks for letting me know...I was afraid that was going to be the answer


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I have a question about the remote start...
> 
> Does anyone know if this will work on the Honda 2000 or just the 3000 and up? What about 2 x 2000's in tandem?
> 
> ...


Dawn,

It only works on electric start generators, of which, the 2000 aint (even if you have two in parallel). Sorry.

Scott

P.S. It's not an available accessory for the 3000 either. I bought it after market.
[/quote]

Hi Scott, thanks for letting me know...I was afraid that was going to be the answer








[/quote]

You still have the "foot in the back" method. My DW seems to think I'm her remote starter....


----------

